# Avalanche Forks



## KavuBiker (Jan 13, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, why have some of the big name Freerider's ditched Avalanche as a sponsor? I remember seeing Krispy, Lance Canfield, Bender, etc. running Avalanche forks, then right away, they switched to other companies.

Just asking because I am interested in running an Avalanche fork.

Thanks!

KavuBiker


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

Canfield is still running avalanche suspension i think. I think the reason they may have switched is if they got picked up by another sponser (who is paying them more money). I think pro's ride whatever people give them, but i cant imagine many suspension products out there that top avalanche, so my best guess if they got picked up by a bigger sponser who payed more $$$.


----------



## KavuBiker (Jan 13, 2004)

*That's what I figured...*



Banshee Rider said:


> Canfield is still running avalanche suspension i think. I think the reason they may have switched is if they got picked up by another sponser (who is paying them more money). I think pro's ride whatever people give them, but i cant imagine many suspension products out there that top avalanche, so my best guess if they got picked up by a bigger sponser who payed more $$$.


I thought I remembered Canfield saying that he switched to White Bros because of some sponsor problems with Avalanche. I've never ridden their stuff, so I can't really comment. I like the design and from what I've heard, its top notch.

Thanks man, just needed to clear that up!

KavuBiker


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

KavuBiker said:


> I thought I remembered Canfield saying that he switched to White Bros because of some sponsor problems with Avalanche. I've never ridden their stuff, so I can't really comment. I like the design and from what I've heard, its top notch.
> 
> Thanks man, just needed to clear that up!
> 
> KavuBiker


i believe the sponsor problem was that Avy stopped sponsoring. The impression i get is its a very tight-assed operation.


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

zedro said:


> i believe the sponsor problem was that Avy stopped sponsoring. The impression i get is its a very tight-assed operation.


If I remebered correctly, Didn't Lance have a WHITE BRO fork on his NEW rig?
I thought I saw it on here a while back.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

ieatsoap said:


> If I remebered correctly, Didn't Lance have a WHITE BRO fork on his NEW rig?
> I thought I saw it on here a while back.


yeah, they switched to WB because Avy wouldnt support them no more.


----------



## KavuBiker (Jan 13, 2004)

*That makes sense...*



zedro said:


> yeah, they switched to WB because Avy wouldnt support them no more.


Pretty nice stuff though. Wish it wasn't so heavy, but other than that, its great! My next fork will probably be an Avy.

Thanks!

KavuBiker


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

zedro said:


> yeah, they switched to WB because Avy wouldnt support them no more.


It could have also been that Lance works at EKO, which owns White Brothers MTB suspension.


----------



## B.U.I. (Apr 19, 2004)

yeah. along with the comment about avy being tight-assed. ive heard that they have some shitty costomer service and what not. I haven't personaly experienced this, just what i hear from the LBS.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

KavuBiker said:



> Just out of curiosity, why have some of the big name Freerider's ditched Avalanche as a sponsor? I remember seeing Krispy, Lance Canfield, Bender, etc. running Avalanche forks, then right away, they switched to other companies.
> 
> Just asking because I am interested in running an Avalanche fork.
> 
> ...


Krispy - Got a Foes sponsorship in 2002, and is now helped out by Marzocchi.
Canfield - works for EKO who owns White Brothers, but he still ran the Avy for one season while working at WB.
Bender - who knows, he gets bucked off his bike one time and switches equipment. Last I saw he was running the Marz. Super Monster.

Avalance forks are beautiful equipment, but they prefer to sell direct, so you won't find many dealers offering their products.

Having ridden Krispy's proto-type DHF8 (over 2 years ago), I'd love to get a chance to test it against my Go-ride tuned 888.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It could have also been that Lance works at EKO, which owns White Brothers MTB suspension.


well one of them commented on Ridemonkey about it, the EKO thing could of happened as a result or simultaneously.


----------



## KavuBiker (Jan 13, 2004)

*Only thing that gets me about Avalanche is the price...*



[email protected] said:


> Krispy - Got a Foes sponsorship in 2002, and is now helped out by Marzocchi.
> Canfield - works for EKO who owns White Brothers, but he still ran the Avy for one season while working at WB.
> Bender - who knows, he gets bucked off his bike one time and switches equipment. Last I saw he was running the Marz. Super Monster.
> 
> ...


Pretty expensive stuff. For example, the MTN-10 is like $3700.00. Course, that's custom built per order. But still, compared to even the X-Works Dorado its expensive.

I'd love to test ride it though against a mainstream manufacturer (like Marzocchi or Manitou) to see how they ride. From what I've seen and heard, the rear shocks are phenomenal, I can only imagine.

Thanks!

KavuBiker


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

KavuBiker said:


> Pretty expensive stuff. For example, the MTN-10 is like $3700.00. Course, that's custom built per order. But still, compared to even the X-Works Dorado its expensive.
> 
> I'd love to test ride it though against a mainstream manufacturer (like Marzocchi or Manitou) to see how they ride. From what I've seen and heard, the rear shocks are phenomenal, I can only imagine.
> 
> ...


I don't bother to consider the MTN-8/10 a mountain bike fork. Yah, a few EC boys will say that it's the greatest fork in the world, but at 15 lbs it's not on my list of consideration for a mtb fork. However the more reasonably priced and weighed DHF8 is a fork I'd like to ride more. The price is around $1900 and the weight is under 10 lbs. Still on the extreme side for $ and weight, but it does ride nice. Of course when you look at a Marz. 888 with Go-ride "Lowrider" crowns you get a 7.5 lbs 8" fork for $1299 with the crowns. It becomes a tough decision to spend all that more $ and not being sure if there is better damping to make up for the heavier weight.


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

holy $%#! crap nearly 4 grand for a fork?? I'd feel nervous spending that much on an entire bike


----------



## KavuBiker (Jan 13, 2004)

*Yeah, they are expensive...*



MTBsSd said:


> holy $%#! crap nearly 4 grand for a fork?? I'd feel nervous spending that much on an entire bike


I don't think I could justify that, really I don't.

Oh yeah, Avy's site claims 12 lbs for the MTN-10 (I'm sure Go-Ride is more accurate here). That's freakin' heavy!

I remember a little while back, someone posted something about having film of a rider killing a MTN-10 on a drop or jump. That'd sure be a sight.

KavuBiker


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

12lbs heavy for a MTN10??? You've got to be kidding.

The 2003-2004 Monster T is like 13lbs for an 8in fork. The MTN10 is basically a dirtbike fork, its inverted with 40mm stancions, which is huge, and for its girth and amount of travel 12lbs is very reasonable, if the 8in monster is 13lbs, how much do you think a super monster would weigh...yeah... I dont think a MTN10 is nessasary for much unless your a superclys DH/FRer. Plus, like the others said, it is a 3700$ fork, and i think a DHF8 would be avy fork of choice anyways. Avalanche is incredible stuff, my dhs rear shock if so unbelieveable, and the forks feel incredible as well (DHF8 was the one i felt)

Avalanche is a pretty tight ass operation like zedro said, a friend of mine at the shop who ordered his shock and mine and has dealt with craig on other occasions said he was kind of a dick when he talked to him a few times. I guess the way to look at it is like this, you'll deal with the guy once a year, i dont think you'll be blowing up avalanche suspension to have to deal with them more than that. Avy is pretty low mantinence, you send your shock in once a year for a rebuilt, thats awesome IMO. So big deal, if he is the dick i heard he can be, atleast you only have to speak to him every 365 days.


----------



## olivermajewski (Dec 17, 2006)

"i believe the sponsor problem was that Avy stopped sponsoring. The impression i get is its a very tight-assed operation."

Regarding that comment, evidence to Avy being a tight assed operation is when I once asked them if they wanted a new website for close to nothing so nobody had to look at that monstrosity they have up on the web right now. Close to nothing for a website means $200. The man responded that he would only take up the offer if I did the site for free.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

lol, nice resurection; be sure to check the dates...

Avy's are yummy.


----------



## DHS (Jan 14, 2004)

i've owned 5 Avy forks and 8 avy rear shocks in the past 7years. 

yes this is a old thread. but if you like to setup and for get about it, thats what they're there for. they just work. nice to have custom valved to you and for you, sometimes craig will valve it his own way, and people don't like that, cause its different, but i'll still just run his rear shocks on my dh rigs.


----------



## Bansheevod (Oct 30, 2020)

wtb mtn-8 dm me


----------



## Charlo489 (Apr 23, 2013)

dude....a 13 years old thread ? come on


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Charlo489 said:


> dude....a 13 years old thread ? come on


Ha ha


----------



## Bansheevod (Oct 30, 2020)

Charlo489 said:


> dude....a 13 years old thread ? come on


who knows?  i wish to be lucky find one


----------

